

Cloudkick  (YC W09) Now Lets You Migrate Your Amazon Machine Images To Slicehost - tripngroove
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2009/04/24/cloudkick-now-lets-you-migrate-your-amazon-machine-images-to-slicehost/

======
vaksel
Good idea, might even end up lowering the costs for Amazon, since people will
no longer be stuck with them

------
jrockway
I wish I could easily migrate from Slicehost to Linode.

~~~
rms
Yeah, anyone have a solution for that one?

------
gojomo
Cool.

How about the other way? I like the Slicehost image management system but it
seems you need to roll your own to backup things to another geographic region.

(The largest quake in US history was in 1812 about 150 miles south of St.
Louis, and if repeated that region isn't as prepared as California... and
there are all sorts of other lesser mishaps that could take a whole datacenter
down.)

~~~
sachinag
While the region as a whole is not as prepared, there are many facilities that
take the quake threat very seriously. I know nothing of Slicehost's space, but
there are many buildings that meet California earthquake standards in the
Midwest. (The affected region around the New Madrid is much larger due to the
clay-based nature of the soil.)

